# dancable flooring



## KennyLogin (Aug 26, 2008)

I want a flooring for my garage that is danceable but also not destroyed by having cars parked on it, what would be the most fashionable option?


----------



## St. Paul (Aug 26, 2008)

you want a garage floor to park your car on and on weekends you plan on moving the car out and having dance parties? sounds cool. although i am not sure if there is a floor that works out for both situations.


----------



## tectonicfloors (Jan 16, 2012)

There are many modular flooring company's who you can buy from to create a danceable look. If you want it done in epoxy, then you will need an experienced industrial coating company to install it for you.


----------



## havasu (Jan 16, 2012)

tectonicfloors said:


> There are many modular flooring company's who you can buy from to create a danceable look. If you want it done in epoxy, then you will need an experienced industrial coating company to install it for you.



Or do it yourself like 99% of the viewers here do!


----------



## RaceDeck (Feb 23, 2012)

check out http://www.snaplockdancefloors.com for portable dance floors that are for indoor and outdoor use.


----------



## havasu (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice to know there is a source for these dance floors. Are they just for purchase, or do you rent them as well?


----------

